# Going toe to toe on the job....



## 4x4American (Feb 20, 2013)

Just outta curiosity any of yawl get into some sorta fight whilst on the job? Any good stories?


----------



## KenJax Tree (Feb 20, 2013)

Disagreement yes, but a fight no. A work site is dangerous enough without idiots fighting.


----------



## northmanlogging (Feb 20, 2013)

I've had guy's threaten to "[email protected]#$ me up" before, of course never backed it up. Called some other dude a [email protected]#$%, and had some other dude who was standing near by get in my face and ask if I "wanted to take this outside" I laughed in his face... I thought he was going to cry...(he just got out of prison...)

Have had helmets thrown at me, wrenches, parts, rocks...

As a note most of these D^&* waffles where fired shortly after, except for the first one, I still work near him, only reason he still works there is he's the bosses only son... (although I've stopped playing nice and not letting him pull any crap anymore...)

I have never take'n a swing at work before... I suggest you do the same. Violence while cathartic and stress reducing for the moment, usually leads to missing blood, broken bones, and expensive fines...


----------



## madhatte (Feb 20, 2013)

The one time it came to that, I told the boss that one of the two of us disagreeing was going to leave, and it was his choice. I was ready to go right there and then. I didn't end up having to.


----------



## logging22 (Feb 20, 2013)

Not with others that i worked with. Did have a land owner that got one in the mouth for screwin with my skidder. Thought he might throw us off his land. Didnt. Go figure.


----------



## 2dogs (Feb 20, 2013)

Except while working at the FD where we were paid to fight people now and then I only got into one fight at work. I popped a guy at work. He and I were friends before the fight and after a week or so friends after the fight. I can't remember what the fight was about but it was probably my fault. Nothing a beer together couldn't fix. I saved his tail a couple of times, even wore his wedding ring when he was bird dogging a chick in an airport bar.

I have a great memory of one of our nicest firefighters punching a girl square in the mouth who was fighting him to get to the two of us who were treating her friend. He dern near knocked her out. Another time I was just getting off the engine when a girl ran up to the Captain and punched him hard as he was climbing down. He flattened her. One of my career calls was fighting a guy who was high on PCP. He had just beaten his car to death with a claw hammer, was wearing just a t-shirt, and was absolutely whacked on PCP. Never a cop when you need one.

The only times I really got my butt kicked was once when I was 12 by a 14 year old. And then about 10 years ago by a pissed off wild cow. She sent me in for stitches. If you want fast service at a doc-in-the-box walk in with blood dripping off your face. The doc did ask me what I had been rolling in before I got there. Uhm...cow manure. Why?


----------



## mitch95100 (Feb 20, 2013)

Not at work, but threw a Guy through a door once

Sent from my USCCADR3305 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## northmanlogging (Feb 21, 2013)

Now if we're gonna start swapping fight'n stories... outside of work... this could be a fun new thread

(Note: the police have never contacted me on any assault charges, and I hope they never find out)


It sure is fun to hit a big dummy in the face though... right until you realize that everyone else is either friends or family of said big dummy...


----------



## NeTree (Feb 21, 2013)

KenJax Tree said:


> A work site is dangerous enough without idiots fighting.



Truly. So much more professional to just walk away. 







Pound on them back at the shop, if you gotta.


----------



## redprospector (Feb 21, 2013)

4x4American said:


> Just outta curiosity any of yawl get into some sorta fight whilst on the job? Any good stories?



This is a new world we live in today. 30 years ago "rough & tumble" was dieing out, now you loose your job & go to jail as a bonus, then to add insult to injury they sue you for everything you have.
I am thankfull that I'm quite a bit older, and a little bit wiser. But don't wory, you'll get some stories of your own...give it time.

Andy


----------



## slowp (Feb 21, 2013)

Just yelled at, and when that is going on, it is time to leave and come back when folks are in a better mood, if you can. 

My eardrums hurt when I walked up to the landing and two guys were arguing over the whistle signal for slacking the skyline. Right when I got there, they started setting off the whistle, one yelling this is it! and then the other. Owie. It would have made good video for Axmen.


----------



## 4x4American (Feb 21, 2013)

There's gotta be some old timers on here with some good stories from back in the day!


----------



## lone wolf (Feb 21, 2013)

4x4American said:


> There's gotta be some old timers on here with some good stories from back in the day!


Smart ones wont talk about it let alone on the internet!


----------



## Furious (Feb 21, 2013)

All the time.... But I am not a logger, I am a Corrections Officer. Most days I would rather be in the woods cutting then doing what I do lol!!


----------



## GASoline71 (Feb 22, 2013)

Contrary to popular belief a good logger doesn't fight on the job. Doesn't need to.

I've got into some good arguements, and watched some epic riggin' fits. But never a fight.

Gary


----------



## timberland ts (Feb 22, 2013)

Got in a few pissing matches, throw hard hats, yelling but never a fight, if the worst happened that guy would be there if you needed him.


----------



## StihlKiwi (Feb 22, 2013)

Apparently the morning of our Safe Start breakfast at the start of last year there was a fight between two silviculture crews in the carpark. Good way to start the year


----------



## Rounder (Feb 22, 2013)

My boss has a dip-#### list. Guess how you get on the dip-#### list.....Not a good list to be on. 

Hope you all had a good, safe week - Sam


----------



## Gologit (Feb 22, 2013)

Fights? Yeah, some. You find out after a while that hitting people doesn't really change anything. It doesn't make people smarter and it doesn't make them care about doing the right thing. Generally, it just confuses them.
And it can really screw up your hands.


----------



## mile9socounty (Feb 22, 2013)

Never been in one, never had too. But I've seen some really good ones while I was in the Corps.


----------



## twochains (Mar 7, 2013)

Never seen or heard of one in the woods...sawmill however...YES! Years ago I witnessed a beating (that's more than a fight). I saw a guy get punched in the face knocking him out and his head hit the corner of a bundle of 6x6's . Then the guy delivering the fight proceded to kick the knocked out guy in the head and ribs for what seemed like a straight minute. The receiver of the ass whipping had supposably worn a "wire" in on the other guy...two rules stick out here #1 don't be a tattle tail #2 narcs are pieces of crap!!!


----------



## greendohn (Mar 7, 2013)

Had a manager in the shop I was working when I 1st got home from the Army. I had talked to him privately about my pay scale, commission, he was shorting me on my pay check. He was wrong like rain on a picnic and I was kinda' ornery. I schooled him out in the shop over it which ended my career opportunities with a major chain. 
That's when I went to school for a career change.


----------



## redprospector (Mar 9, 2013)

Gologit said:


> Fights? Yeah, some. You find out after a while that hitting people doesn't really change anything. It doesn't make people smarter and it doesn't make them care about doing the right thing. Generally, it just confuses them.
> And it can really screw up your hands.



Hahaha. That fits perfectly.
When I was young I learned that I couldn't dazzel anyone with brilliance, I really wasn't very good at baffeling anyone with BS, so I just confused the ones I really thought needed to be confused.  There were several that confused the heck outa me though come to think of it. 
Could explain some of the problems I've been having with my hands in the last couple of years though. 

Andy


----------

